# Vintage planes and vehicles  Pics



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)

The day before yesterday, we went to visit the Vintage air museum which is not in London, it's actually a privately owned museum in a village in the next county 

It consists of 6 Hangers filled with Mainly restored vintage planes, with a smattering of  restored vehicles as well..and attached to that is also some pretty gardens and a restaurant.. great place to spend a day!!

I've taken a whole load of pics.. so I'll just post a few now  and add some more  each day....  

Firstly a few  of the gardens...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice pics @hollydolly ! 🛩


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 24, 2019)

Great photos.  Love to see these old aircraft and cars restored.

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks RR  & @Grampa Don .  ..I'll add more to this as I get time...


----------



## johndoe (Jul 24, 2019)

You picture quality is fantastic, so I have to ask what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

johndoe said:


> You picture quality is fantastic, so I have to ask what kind of camera are you using?



Thank you. and
Would you believe ..my phone?

I go nowhere without my Fuji finepix usually.. and take photos using a mix of camera and phone..mainly camera.. but this year I'm using just my Iphone X... it's so much better for indoor photos than the camera..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

The workshop and office  as it would have been in the early to mid last century


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

..and yet another , my husband had to explain to me what ''Dope'' was used for in plane making ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

Steam engine circa 1914 owned initially by the matriarch of the shuttleworth family and donated to the museum


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Jul 27, 2019)

hollydolly said:


>


This one be a little scary if I got too high. My, my.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 27, 2019)

Me in a WWI biplane flying over the San Juan Islands between upstate Washington and Canada in 2006.  I had my hand out in a cloud.   To fly in a biplane was on my bucket list; the experience was better than I ever imagined because of the incredible beauty of the area over which we flew.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 27, 2019)

I could spend days in a place like that. Who is this private owner?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I could spend days in a place like that. Who is this private owner?


The shuttleworth collection was owned by the Shuttleworth family, initially started by Dorothy Shuttleworth in 1940 after her son Richard  died in a racing accident.. it's still owned by the Shuttleworth Trust..... who are a registered charitable trust!!

https://www.shuttleworth.org/


----------



## jet (Jul 27, 2019)

was at shuttleworth last week,on a visit to Bedford,,was that you stood on my toe lol,,,,,great pics,,,,


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

jet said:


> was at shuttleworth last week,on a visit to Bedford,,was that you stood on my toe lol,,,,,great pics,,,,


 You were not!!!! ...I didn't see any OLD people... ...just jokin' ...really,  were you there?..you didn't tell me you were going there, ...you missed the best weather for the Swiss gardens, it was glorious on Monday..


----------



## jet (Jul 27, 2019)

it was on Monday I was there lol,,,,wifey hadn't seen old warden,so ended up there,,,,,u sure u never stood on my toe lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

jet said:


> it was on Monday I was there lol,,,,wifey hadn't seen old warden,so ended up there,,,,,u sure u never stood on my toe lol


 No way..we were there on Monday as well ..I didn't see anyone who looked like you.. did you go in the restaurant.. we sat outside with a drink...I never stood on anyone's toe...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## george-alfred (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice pics --well worth a look I must add some of mine.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

george-alfred said:


> Nice pics --well worth a look I must add some of mine.


 Please you enjoyed them @george-alfred


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice pictures, Holly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> Nice pictures, Holly. Thanks for sharing.


 You're welcome @oldman. This is a private collection so not museum standard but  all the better for it in my opinion...


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2019)

WOW! Private collection. I’m impressed.


----------



## Tom Young (Nov 24, 2019)

My grandfather Tom, and grandmother Tillie on his Harley Davidson.  The year was 1911. 
 I know because that's my mom who was born then.  Imagine, 108 years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

WoW, Fabulous Picture Tom, that's really special indeed...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2019)

1938 Buick:


----------



## oldman (Nov 25, 2019)

When I look at the pictures of the planes, I think it is simply amazing how drastic of a change the jet engine made to flying. For example; when I look at the really old airplanes, I remember back when I was in training to be a pilot and some of the instructors who flew during WWII talked about when flying only centered around what we call using a stick and rudder.

Today, with the addition of the jet engine that added thrust to flying, also added flaps and slats, along with ailerons or speed brakes. Pilots today have to be so much more educated with not just flying, but it also helps to be a weatherman, as well. Automation and Fly By Wire Technology has added an incredible amount of safety to flying.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

oldman said:


> When I look at the pictures of the planes, I think it is simply amazing how drastic of a change the jet engine made to flying. For example; when I look at the really old airplanes, I remember back when I was in training to be a pilot and some of the instructors who flew during WWII talked about when flying only centered around what we call using a stick and rudder.
> 
> Today, with the addition of the jet engine that added thrust to flying, also added flaps and slats, along with ailerons or speed brakes. Pilots today have to be so much more educated with not just flying, but it also helps to be a weatherman, as well. Automation and Fly By Wire Technology has added an incredible amount of safety to flying.


 yes as a retired pilot you can appreciate the difference in just what amounts to a very few short decades since planes were first flown, and to when you started to fly them


----------



## oldman (Nov 28, 2019)

I flew in a brand new G 650 Gulfstream private corporate jet not long ago. I thought that I had died and went to Heaven. 
My friend, who still flies, was paid by the private owner, who I can’t divulge, to fly the plane from Houston up to New York and he asked me if I wanted to ride along. He didn’t have to twist my arm.


----------

